# Final Horse Inspection 31st



## Xander (29 June 2012)

Anyone with eventing sj tickets will be allowed to watch final inspection 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7632/313178.html

Guess I'll be getting up early then ...


----------

